# Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

_dieses Thema wurde hier ausgekoppelt._



> Yoa, könnt sein, ich merk mir nicht unbedingt immer die Namen der jeweiligen Organisation, die es mit irgendwas in die Nachrichten schafen



Na dann zur Übersicht: PETA entlässt amerikanische Nerze in europäische Ökosysteme, Robin Wood kettet sich an Bäume, die Bauprojekten im Weg stehen, "X-tausendmal queer" macht das Wendland unsicher (oder sicher - je nachdem, wen man fragt), SeaSheppard rammt Walfangschiffe und Greenpeace versucht dir in der Fußgängerzone ne Mitgliedschaft anzudrehen 
(weitere, die mir gerade einfallen, wären NABU -die meckern nur, wenn Vögel zu Schaden kommen-, BUND -die meckern, weil sie ständig mitm Bund verwechselt werden- und, WWF -die erreichen tatsächlich was, sind damit aber nicht den Nachrichten) 



> wenn jeder, dem sie auf der Straße begegenet, aus sie mit dem Zeigefinger gezeigt wird, und ein dezent gebrülltes "Mörderin" ihr entgegenschlägt dürfte ihr das Tragen von Tierleichen eine ganze Ecke unangenehmer sein,



Nö, dann fährt Frau halt Auto


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2009)

*Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na dann zur Übersicht: PETA entlässt amerikanische Nerze in europäische Ökosysteme, Robin Wood kettet sich an Bäume, die Bauprojekten im Weg stehen, "X-tausendmal queer" macht das Wendland unsicher (oder sicher - je nachdem, wen man fragt), SeaSheppard rammt Walfangschiffe und Greenpeace versucht dir in der Fußgängerzone ne Mitgliedschaft anzudrehen
> (weitere, die mir gerade einfallen, wären NABU -die meckern nur, wenn Vögel zu Schaden kommen-, BUND -die meckern, weil sie ständig mitm Bund verwechselt werden- und, WWF -die erreichen tatsächlich was, sind damit aber nicht den Nachrichten)


O M G ......


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Sorry, aber einerseits wird hier das Tragen von Pelzen kritisiert, andereseits Haufenweise Fleisch in sich rein gestopft und dann wird im Auto auch noch auf Ledersitze bestanden bzw man trägt echt Leder mit sich rum.
*Wo ist da bitte der Unterschied?!*

Und nein, ich kann nicht verstehen, warum hier einerseits um die Pelze so ein Tamtam gemacht wird, andererseits aber vergleichbare Dinge unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.
Und dabei bin ich auch noch jemand, der mit Tieren aufgewachsen ist und auch mal gesehen hat, wie das Blut aus einer Ente (oder Gans, weiß ich nicht mehr, ist schon 20 Jahre her) in einen Eimer tropft...

Diese Scheinheiligkeit bzw das Selektive Empfinden stört mich viel mehr, als das da irgend wer 'nen Pelz trägt.
Und wenn schon, so schlimm ist das denn auch wieder nicht, vorallen wenn man sich vor Augen führt, was so ein echt Pelz Mantel kostet, ists am Ende wieder egal.

Was aber richtiger Unsinn ist und auch Tierqäulerei ist, wenn Schlachtvieh durch ganz Europa z.B. nach Griechenland gekehrt wird, wo es ja bekanntlich nicht sonderlich viele Tiere gibt...


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

hm weiß nich ich ess gern fleisch und weiß das es von einheimischen bauern stammt und das die kühe artgerecht gehalten werden, dementsprechend zahl ich auch einen höheren preis als wenn es fertig abgepackt mit billig fleisch in der tiefkühltruhe liegt.
und es gibt sehr wohl einen unterschied zu pelzen oder einer lederausstattung denn eine kuh wird schliesslich normal geschlachtet und nich bei lebendigem leib in ne anlage gefahren


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Sorry, aber...

Denn wo ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob jetzt ein Nerz für einen Mantel getötet werden muss oder eben die Kuh, damit du das Stück fleisch auf deinem Teller hast?!
Sofern die Haltung artgerecht ist (was sie bei der Massentierhaltung, insbesondere bei Schweinen eher nicht ist)??
Zumal man bei einem Nerz eher auf Artgerechte Haltung hoffen kann als bei einer Kuh...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Denn wo ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob jetzt ein Nerz für einen Mantel getötet werden muss oder eben die Kuh, damit du das Stück fleisch auf deinem Teller hast?!
> Sofern die Haltung artgerecht ist (was sie bei der Massentierhaltung, insbesondere bei Schweinen eher nicht ist)??
> Zumal man bei einem Nerz eher auf Artgerechte Haltung hoffen kann als bei einer Kuh...


 
Weil eine Kuh neben Leder auch noch Fleisch und Milch gibt und damit eine Bevölkerung ernährt.
Ein Nerz wird nur für seinen Pelz gezüchtet, verschlingt Unmengen an Geld und das Produkt ist nur für eine sehr geringe Anzahl an Käufern erwerbar und vielleicht nutzbar.
Ein sehr großer Unterschied.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber...
> 
> Denn wo ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob jetzt ein Nerz für einen Mantel getötet werden muss oder eben die Kuh, damit du das Stück fleisch auf deinem Teller hast?!
> Sofern die Haltung artgerecht ist (was sie bei der Massentierhaltung, insbesondere bei Schweinen eher nicht ist)??
> Zumal man bei einem Nerz eher auf Artgerechte Haltung hoffen kann als bei einer Kuh...


Nun, meist handelt es sich bei den bevorzugten Pelzen um bedrohte Arten, was bei Kühen ja nicht gerade der Fall sein dürfte ....

Wichtiger aber ist, dass Kühe fester Bestandteil unserer Nahrungskette sind (bitte jetzt keine Diskussion über die Notwendigkeit von Fleischverzehr ...), und einzig und alleine aus dem Grund gehalten werden uns Milch und Fleisch zu liefern ..... und "nebenbei" halt noch Leder. Und bei Autos kommt glaube ich sowieso eher Kunstleder.


Aber ich stimme dir zu, es gibt viel mehr über das man sich aufregen könnte, einfach Schlachtvieh durch die ganze EU zu karren nur um Transportsubventionen abzugreifen ist schon ne Sauerei :/


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

danke ihr zwei das waren auch die worte die ich loswerden wollte, und stimmt ich bin auch gegen solche tiertransporte deshalb kauf ich ebeen nur fleisch aus der region und zahl eben mehr kohle als dieses billigfleisch kostet dafür weiß ich das es saftige fränkische weiden hatte und auch gut gehalten wurde. und geschlachtet entweder in unserer stadt oder eben in der nähe und nich in greece.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil eine Kuh neben Leder auch noch Fleisch und Milch gibt und damit eine Bevölkerung ernährt.
> Ein Nerz wird nur für seinen Pelz gezüchtet, verschlingt Unmengen an Geld und das Produkt ist nur für eine sehr geringe Anzahl an Käufern erwerbar und vielleicht nutzbar.
> Ein sehr großer Unterschied.


ähh, nein.

Eine Kuh, die Fleisch gibt, gibt idR keine Milch und eine die Milch gibt, wird idR nicht geschlachtet, das ist ein Irrtum.
Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen der Aufzucht eines Nerzes, das dann für den Pelz getötet wird und einer Kuh bzw einem Schwein, das wegen des Fleisches getötet wird?!
Beides mal werden die Tiere von Menschenhand getötet...



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nun, meist handelt es sich bei den bevorzugten Pelzen um bedrohte Arten, was bei Kühen ja nicht gerade der Fall sein dürfte ....


...die in der Regel keine Wildfänge sind, aufgrund der Pelzqualität, sondern nachzuchten, womit man wiederum etwas tut, um die Art zu erhalten...


Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wichtiger aber ist, dass Kühe fester Bestandteil unserer Nahrungskette sind (bitte jetzt keine Diskussion über die Notwendigkeit von Fleischverzehr ...), und einzig und alleine aus dem Grund gehalten werden uns Milch und Fleisch zu liefern ..... und "nebenbei" halt noch Leder. Und bei Autos kommt glaube ich sowieso eher Kunstleder.


Falsch!

Wichtier ist, dass Nerze 'Süß' und 'Niedlich' sind bzw als solche verkauft werden können, eine Kuh nicht!
Dass es ebenso brutal und inhuman ist, eine Kuh bzw ein Schwein mehrere Stunden (oder gar Tage!) durch Europa zu karren und nicht Ortsnah zu töten, wird nicht gesehen.

Auch, dass man ein Tier vor den Augen der anderen tötet, wird nicht weiter beachtet...
Zumal eine Kuh ja nicht intelligent sein kann, weil ist ja nur 'ne Kuh, richtig?



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Aber ich stimme dir zu, es gibt viel mehr über das man sich aufregen könnte, einfach Schlachtvieh durch die ganze EU zu karren nur um Transportsubventionen abzugreifen ist schon ne Sauerei :/


Was mich aufregt ist Scheinheiligkeit bzw Inkonsequenz.
Entweder man ist dagegen, dass Tiere in Menschenhand aufgezogen und getötet werden oder man ist dafür.
Man kann nicht einerseits gegen die Nerzhaltung sein und andererseits, nachdem man einen Pelzmantel zerstörte, zu McDonalds und Burgerking gehen und sich erst mal 'nen Burger reinpfeifen.
Das ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Dingen sehe, hab ich ja schon erwähnt.

*Ebenso, dass ich selbst mal gesehen hab, wie ein Tier stirbt bzw von meinem Opa getötet wurde*
Es ist nunmal so, dass Tiere sterben...


----------



## nyso (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Stefan, du sprichst mir quasi aus der Seele^^
Ich bin Vegetarier, teilweise auch monatelang Veganer, weil ich es nicht ertragen kann, dass für mich Tiere grausam gehalten werden und letztendlich qualvoll geschlachtet werden.
Wen die Haltungs- und Schlachtmethoden der heutigen Zeit interessieren, Youtube, Meat your Meet! Aus diesen Tieren kann man gar kein Leder produzieren, dafür ist die Haut viel zu kaputt.
Ich habe z.B. mal gehört, dass Jaguar extra eine Rinderfarm in Schottland hat. Da werden Rinder mit extra dicker Haut gezüchtet und gehalten. Für Jaguar hat es den Vorteil, dass sie beinahe perfektes Leder bekommen und die Rinder haben "den Vorteil", dass sie Artgerecht gehalten wurden.

Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Pelz und Leder? Beides ist doch die Haut von Tieren! Das eine mit, das andere ohne Fell! Deswegen kommt mir weder Pelz noch Leder ins Haus. Das einzige was ich aus Leder habe ist mein Portemonnaie, aber das ist schon locker 10Jahre alt.

Und mein Vater ist auch auf dem Bauernhof aufgewachsen, der hat selber geschlachtet und den Hof "Katzenfrei" gehalten. Also die Jungtiere immer gegen die Wand geworfen, bis sie Tod waren. Das ist auf vielen Bauernhöfen übrigens gängige Praxis. 

Und wie kann man Enten, die Wasser brauchen, die fliegen wollen, in einer dunklen Lagerhalle halten?!? Zu 10000en auf den Boden gepfercht, die können nicht mal laufen. Und das landet dann als lecker Sonntagsbraten bei euch auf dem Teller. Am Besten noch beten, Lieber Gott, Danke das du uns......... diese Tierquälerei auf den Teller gebracht hast!

Eins der Hauptprobleme des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes ist übrigens, dass das Landwirtschaftsministerium für eben jenes Gesetz verantwortlich ist. Aber wenn der Herr Minister und seine Amtsveterinäre und Kontrolleure alle an grausamer Tierhaltung verdienen, was sie wirklich tun, wie kann man denn da verlangen das sie sich für den Tierschutz einsetzen?!?

Und ja, Tiere sterben, wir übrigens auch. Aber die konnten nicht mal LEBEN! Schweine sind hochintelligent, schlauer und lernbereiter  als Hunde, und wir sperren sie Weltweit zu Milliarden in dunkle Käfige. Rinder sind Tiere, die sich eher in Waldnähe aufhalten, und wir zwängen sie in enge Boxen, in denen sie sich nicht mal umdrehen können. Eine Milchkuh muss übrigens jedes Jahr ein Junges zur Welt bringen, damit sie weiter Milch gibt. Dieses Kalb wird sie aber nur in den seltensten Fällen sehen, weil es sofort in ein extra Gatter für Kälber kommt. Viele von denen werden auch sofort getötet, damit man das Lab aus ihren Mägen zur Käseproduktion verwenden kann.

Und jedes Jahr werden Milliarden gerade geschlüpfter Küken lebendig in den Schredder geworfen, weil sie unnütz sind! 

Ihr seht also, es gibt mehr als bloß Pelze über die man sich ärgern kann und sollte. Wenn ihr das nächste Mal einen Kuchen esst denkt mal bitte daran. Wenn da 3 Eier drin sind mussten auch drei männliche Küken in den Schredder oder die *********. Mal gucken ob der Kuchen dann noch schmeckt. Oder das eure ach so leckere Sonntagsente nie geflogen ist, geschweige denn den Himmel sehen konnte dürfte euch den Appetit auch etwas verderben.

Meine Frau will z.B. ab und zu Fleisch, dann gehe ich los und hole ihr Biofleisch aus der Region. Das kostet zwar drei Mal so viel wie der Rest, aber dafür konnte das Tier wenigstens Leben!
MfG nyso

Edit: Verg.a.s.u.n.g. wird hier ****** zenziert^^

Edit2: Das hier war mein 1500er Beitrag. Genau bei meinem Lieblingsthema


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



nyso schrieb:


> Ihr seht also, es gibt mehr als bloß Pelze über die man sich ärgern kann und sollte.


Öhm, nein, es ist genau anders.

Die Pelze (und das Leder) sind das allerletzte, worüber wir uns ärgern sollten, denn hier wird richtig viel Geld für das Tier bezahlt, entsprechend kann sich der Züchter auch leisten, sie artgerecht zu halten, dementsprechend haben sie ein gar nicht soo schlechtes Leben, prinzipiell.

Das Problem sind eher unsere Nutztiere, das was wir essen!
Hier sollten wir uns eher für eine bessere Haltung einsetzen bzw dafür, dass der Landwirt mehr Geld bekommt!
Und auch kleinere Betriebe stärker gefördert werden, große dafür kaum.

Nur hat das dann auch wieder gewaltige Haken: Das Fleisch würde teurer werden, die Lebensmittelläden (Aldi  ) müssten mehr fürs Fleisch zahlen, entsprechend würde erstens weniger gekauft werden und zweitens weniger verdient...


----------



## nyso (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Schön wärs, aber das ist halbwissen was du da hast. Eigentlich zwar logisch, aber total falsch. Selbst wenn du den Betreibern mehr Geld gibst wird davon in den allerwenigsten Fällen was beim Tier ankommen. Die Betreiber freuen sich über das Geld, die Tiere haben nichts davon!

Und zum Pelz. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es den Tieren gut geht?!?!?!?!? Die leben ihr gesamtes Leben in Drahtboxen, kleiner als A4. Und mit den Tatzen auf Draht, da kannst du dir vorstellen was die für Schmerzen haben. Aber das Beste kommt zum Schluss. SIE WERDEN LEBENDIG GEHÄUTET, DAMIT DER PELZ EINE MÖGLICHST HOHE QUALITÄT HAT!!!
Geh mal zu Peta.de und guck dir ein paar Videos an, bin echt mal gespannt was du dazu sagst!
Hier mal ein Beispiel aus China. Allerdings ist das die so ziemlich weltweit gängige Praxis: A shocking look inside chinese fur farms


----------



## Pokerclock (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

China ist kein gutes Beispiel, um mit dem Finger auf den Rest der Welt zu zeigen. Was will der deutsche Staat, was will die EU dagegen tun? Nix. Das ist China - eine andere Welt. 

Man kann sich natürlich darüber beschweren und verurteilen. Mehr aber auch nicht. 

Im Übrigen bitte das Thema etwas objektiver betrachten und permanente Großschreibung verhindern.


----------



## nyso (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*

Der größte Pelz- und Lederexporteur der Welt ist Indien, und die Zustände da sind die selben. Man kann natürlich was machen. Sanktionen, Handel aussetzen usw. Bei Seerobbenbabys klappts doch auch, warum nicht bei Rindern, Hunden, Katzen, Kaninchen, Nerzen usw?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber...
> 
> Denn wo ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob jetzt ein Nerz für einen Mantel getötet werden muss oder eben die Kuh, damit du das Stück fleisch auf deinem Teller hast?!
> Sofern die Haltung artgerecht ist (was sie bei der Massentierhaltung, insbesondere bei Schweinen eher nicht ist)??
> Zumal man bei einem Nerz eher auf Artgerechte Haltung hoffen kann als bei einer Kuh...



Möchte man meinen.
Leider bewegt sich gerade die Haltung von Pelztieren, insbesondere Nerzen, eher noch unter dem Niveau einer Batterie-Henne - was die Proteste entscheidend motiviert.

Sicherlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist aber auch der Luxusaspekt: Man findet wesentlich mehr Leute, die auf keinen Nerz im Schrank "verzichten", als Leute, die ihr Steak aufgeben. Umgekehrt muss man aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass der durchschnittliche mitteleuropäische Steakesser sein Steak eher nötig hat, als der Nerzträger den Nerz. (und das will was heißen, wenn man bedenkt, wie gnadenlos überhöht unser Fleischkonsum ist.

("niedlich gucken" erachte ich dagegen eher als Nebensache. Nerze sind fiese Kleinräuber und -abgesehen vom Kuschelfaktor- imho so attraktiv, wie eine Ratte. Nicht zu vergleichen mit glubschäugigen Robbenbabys oder "lächelnden" Delphinen)


P.S.: Willkommen im eigenen Thread und ehrlich gemeinten Dank dafür, dass ihr so konsequent bei einem (Off)topic geblieben seit, dass man das ganze am Stück verschieben konnte.


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Es gibt solche und solche Haltungsmöglichkeiten. Die einzig effizente Möglichkeit da was gegen zu tun ist eben die paar € mehr zu bezahlen, damit die Industrie sieht, dass es einen Markt für besseres, aber eben auch besser produziertes Fleisch gibt. Und den Unterschied im Fleisch merkt man definitiv, auch wenn Antibiotika ja eigentlich nicht schmecken 

Und wenn man sich anschaut, dass in Argentien durchschnittlich zwei Rinder pro Hektar Weidefläche kommen - da kann man doch nun wirklich nicht meckern. Muss man halt eben die 5€ mehr bezahlen.

Über das ganze Pelz und Nerzzeug - gefällt mir eh nicht, aber wirklich was dagegen tun kann man auch nicht. Wenn man sie verbietet werden die Tiere noch viel schlimmer gehalten, weil die Schwarzmarktpreise natürlich dann entsprechend hochschnellen.


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

ach ja die veganer, naja ich sachs so solange keiner mir mein fleischgenuss verbieten will sag ich nix sprich es gibt veganer die wollten mir erklären was ich doch für ein arschloch bin, naja ich hab nichts gegen diese lebenseinstellung solange man nicht meint man muss einen bekehren.

naja ihr zieht immer das argument vor das die armen viecher durch ganz europa gekarrt werden, das es allerdings auch die andere seite gibt wie fleisch aus der region etc. darauf geht ihr gar nich ein.
Für mich ist und bleibt der pelz einfach eine tierquälerei weil diese tiere einfach leiden müssen ihr ganzes kurzes leben und dann auch noch beim schlachten bzw. fell abziehen und das ist einfach nicht hinnehmbar, und das ganze ist nicht vergleichbar mit rindviecher da diese auf ihrer weide stehn und entweder milch geben oder eben für die schlachtung vorhesehn sind, aber trotzdem artgerecht gehalten werden


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. August 2009)

*AW: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, es ist genau anders.
> 
> Die Pelze (und das Leder) sind das allerletzte, worüber wir uns ärgern sollten, denn hier wird richtig viel Geld für das Tier bezahlt, entsprechend kann sich der Züchter auch leisten, sie artgerecht zu halten, dementsprechend haben sie ein gar nicht soo schlechtes Leben, prinzipiell.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, das ist jetzt eine vielgeschriebene "Entschuldigung", aber wir achten eigentlich darauf, dass das Fleisch, das wir essen aus unserer Region stammt.

Zumindest bei unserem Kleinstadt-Metzgermeister, der gar nicht mal so übertrieben hohe Preise hat wie man vielleicht meinen könnte, kann ich von allen Höfen von denen er sein Fleisch bezieht (zumindest bei Schwein/Rind/Huhn) sagen, dass ich sie bequem mit dem Fahrrad erreichen könnte. Das Münsterland ist in weiten Teilen auch noch sehr ländlich, viele Freilaufweiden für die Kühe etc. Einige der größeren Höfe führen auch kleine Bioläden, wo wir auch ab und zu was kaufen (einer bietet sogar importiertes Bio-Straußenfleisch, teuer aber lecker).

Aldi/Plus fallen bei uns schon mal raus, was den Fleischeinkauf betrifft, K&K/Rewe (mehr als die 4 gibts hier nicht) sind hier mittlerweile dazu übergegangen zumindest Fleisch aus NRW zu garantieren, vielleicht weil denen die Kunden scheinbar wegbliebenm zumindest ist beim besagten Metzgermeister immer irgendwer grad im Laden, und das obwohl die Preise höher sind.



Persönlich habe ich kein Problem damit Fleisch zu verzehren, schließlich weiß ich bei den Bauern in der Umgebung, wie die ihr Vieh behandeln, und da fast jeder von denen der noch vieh hat auch eigene Weiden hat wo in der Regel ebend jene meist anzutreffen sind gehe ich einfach mal von einer einigermaßen artgerechten Haltung aus, zumal einige von denen wie gesagt sogar selber Bio-Läden unterhalten, aber Tiere quer über den Kontinent zu karren bevor sie geschlachtet werden (und dabei teils nicht mal Wasser während der Fahrt bekommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) ist natürlich verachtenswert, und gehört imo unter Strafe gestellt, statt subventioniert (und damit belohnt).

Das Problem stellt sich dann wieder bei Burgerketten/anderen Imbissbuden, wenn man unterwegs ist und Hunger hat, da hat man in der Regel keinerlei Kontrolle darüber, was man da zu esssen vorgesetzt bekommt, aber so viel bin ich da auch gar nicht, wie es das Clichée vielleicht einem Computerfan unterstellt, selber kochen/grillen geht eh vor allem, unsere selbstgemachten Burger toppen eh alles ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich anschaut, dass in Argentien durchschnittlich zwei Rinder pro Hektar Weidefläche kommen - da kann man doch nun wirklich nicht meckern. Muss man halt eben die 5€ mehr bezahlen.



Und Gen-Soya aus brandgerodetem Ex-Regenwald sowie eine irrsinnige Transportkette in Kauf nehmen...
Perst oder Cholera, der mündige Verbraucher kann wählen.




ole88 schrieb:


> das ganze ist nicht vergleichbar mit rindviecher da diese auf ihrer weide stehn und entweder milch geben oder eben für die schlachtung vorhesehn sind, aber trotzdem artgerecht gehalten werden



Mastrinder bekommen z.T. sehr, sehr, sehr wenig Weide zu sehen...
("artgerecht" ist bei überzüchteten Nutztieren ein imho nicht brauchbarer Begriff)



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Aldi/Plus fallen bei uns schon mal raus, was den Fleischeinkauf betrifft, K&K/Rewe (mehr als die 4 gibts hier nicht) sind hier mittlerweile dazu übergegangen zumindest Fleisch aus NRW zu garantieren,



Bei uns (Kiel) gibts primär welches aus Brandenburg in den meisten Supermärkten und nen Fleischer kenn ich gar keinen in näherem Umkreis. (erst recht keinen eingenständigen, der selbst schlachtet)


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei uns (Kiel) gibts primär welches aus Brandenburg in den meisten Supermärkten und nen Fleischer kenn ich gar keinen in näherem Umkreis. (erst recht keinen eingenständigen, der selbst schlachtet)


Och, etwa 100km weiter würd ich einen Schlachter, der selbst schlachtet kennen


----------



## Fabian (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

@NYSO:Bei dem Video ist mir echt schlecht geworden....
Es ist mir einfach ein Rätsel wie ein Mensch so kaltblütig sein kann und sowas einem anderen Lebewesen antun kann.
Warum kann man das Tier denn nicht vorher töten,sodass es wenigstens keine Schmerzen hat und qualvoll stirbt.

EDIT:Auch wenn es jetzt ein bischen krass klingt,solche Leute haben aus meiner Sicht ihr recht verwirkt zu leben....


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Wenn das das Video ist, bei dem ein Tier sogar noch in die Kamera schaut, NACH dem Häuten, dann kann ich nur sagen: DAS ist wirklich abartig. Ich hab schon einige Tierquälerei-Videos gesehen, z.B. Delphinschlachten usw.. Dummerweise passieren die meisten Sachen im weit entfernten Ausland, sodass man eh nicht viel machen kann, außer es zu boykottieren. Das ist unter anderem auch ein Grund warum ich Greenpeace-Spender bin.


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

horch hier in unserem umkreis gibts sowas wie mastrinder nich und ich kann bei jedem bauern in stall gehen und seh die viecher auf der weide, ich weiß net woher du sowas wie mastrinder kennst aber bei uns gibts sowas nicht und die rinder werden gut gehalten sonst würd ich auch nich so a fleisch kaufen

und glaub mir man schmeckt den unterschied zwischen mastrinder filet und artgerecht gehalten filet


----------



## nyso (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Du glaust doch nicht wirklich, das das Fleisch von Mc Doof von glücklichen Rindern kommt, oder?
Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal eine gewagte These auf: 1-2% aller Rinder, die verzehrt werden sollen waren glücklich, die restlichen 98-99% sind Masttiere, die nur einmal in ihrem Leben den Himmel gesehen haben. Beim Verladen aus dem Transporter zum Schlachter! ole, sei mal bitte so lieb und guck dir "Meat your Meet" an, dann weißt du was ich meine und warum ich es nicht übers Herz bringe, Fleisch zu essen. Übrigens seit ich 15 bin, also seit 6 Jahren.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



nyso schrieb:


> Du glaust doch nicht wirklich, das das Fleisch von Mc Doof von glücklichen Rindern kommt, oder?


Vermutlich sind die Kühe alle Emo und ritzen sich zu Tokio-Hotel Songs? 

Ich denke, je intelligenter das Tier, desto mehr leidet es in Gefangenschaft. Insofern würde ich mich eher um Menschenaffen in Zoos, Delphine in Seaworld oder meinetwegen Hunde und Katzen im Großstadtdschungel sorgen.

Mein Opa war bis zu seinem Tod Bauer und hatte sowohl Milch- als auch Schlachtvieh, und die Tiere hatten Wiesen zum Weiden und ausreichend Bewegung, der Stall war sauber usw. Das wird ja zumindest bei uns hier alles kontrolliert und ist auch ein wichtiger Faktor bei der Qualität von Milch und Fleisch.
Kann im Ausland natürlich anders sein. Aber hier bei uns würde ich eher dgegen die Geflügelhaltung protestieren. Vor allem die fertig bemahlten Eier zu Ostern sind zu 90% aus Legebatterien, also das, was man gerade nicht kaufen sollte. 

Schon eher bedauerlich ist vielleicht die Tatsache, dass heutige Schweine und Rinder gar nichts mehr mit ihren wilden vorfahren zu tun haben, das sind im Gründe vom Mensch geschaffene, pflegeleichte Nutzformen.
Wilde Rinder und Schweine mussten ja teilweise schon rückgezüchtet werden, weil sie total ausgerottet waren. Mit dem Lebensraum verschwinden eben auch die ursprünglichen Tiere und werden ersetzt durch domestizierte Varianten.


----------



## nyso (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Kühe sind intelligent und Schweine sind schlauer als Hunde. Und mein Opa war bis zu seiner Rente auch Milchbauer, der war den ganzen Tag im Stall und auf der Weide und hat sich um die Rinder gekümmert. Er liebt Rinder und hat immer dafür gesorgt das es denen gut ging. Aber das hat mit der modernen Massentierhaltung ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS zu tun. Die Qualität kannst du bei deutschem Fleisch genauso vergessen wie in allen anderen Ländern. Da gilt nur "Geiz ist geil", und die leidtragenden sind die wehrlosen Tiere. Sagt dir QS was? Dieses tolle Qualitätssiegel? Dann guck mal hier! QS - Tierquälerei mit Qualitätssiegel - PETA TV - PETA Deutschland (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals)
Das sind ganz normale Umstände in deutschen Mastbetrieben!


Und hier nochmal ein Link zum Thema Transporte: 
peta.de :: Lebende Rinder fr Libyen


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



nyso schrieb:


> Sagt dir QS was? Dieses tolle Qualitätssiegel? Dann guck mal hier! QS - Tierquälerei mit Qualitätssiegel - PETA TV - PETA Deutschland (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals)
> Das sind ganz normale Umstände in deutschen Mastbetrieben!


Nur leider ist Peta genausowenig glaubwürdig, wie eine Vereinigung der Milchbauern oder der Fleischerfachbetriebe. Die tendieren eben nur in die andere Richtung und sind noch dabei militant. Denen traue ich es auch 100%ig zu diese ganzen Videos zu fälschen. Klingt hart, aber ist nunmal so.

Wer den ********* als Werbekampagne missbraucht, hat doch einfach den Schuß nicht mehr gehört! 

(Das zensierte Wort meint den Völkermord an 6 Millionen Juden während des 3. Reiches)


----------



## nyso (3. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Peta soll militant sein? Sorry, da meinst du See Shepard. Und Peta hat schon gewaltige Erfolge im Tierschutz erreicht, während es diesen ganzen Fleischervereinigungen nur um den Profit geht.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Peta sind halt als Fanatiker verschrien, da ist man dann immer ein Stück weit skeptisch.
Im liebsten ist mir noch der WWF, die tun einfach was ohne spektakuläre Aktionen und geraten deshalb auch nicht ins Kreuzfeuer der Medien (oder war da mal was?)

Fleisch zu essen per se ist ja nicht widernatürlich oder so, und das heutige Gemüse und Obst ist auch verzüchtet genug (hab neulich mal wieder Erdbeeren aus dem Supermarkt mit frischen Erdbeeren vom Feld vergleichen könne, Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht).
Es wäre halt Sache der Politik, dafür zu sorgen, dass große Multinationale Konzerne in ihrem Gewinnwahn nicht alle Moral über Board werfen und Nutztiere wie leblose Gegenstände behandeln, bzw. den Menschen am Ende sogar Sachen wie Gammelfleisch heimlich unterschieben.

Aber offenbar ist es halt wichtiger, Killerspiele zu verbieten und Netzsperren durchzuprügeln, solange die große Koalition noch Narrenfreiheit hat.


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

ICH ACHTE DOCH DARAUF KEIN VIECH AUS MTH ZU FUTTERN UND ICH GEH ALLE PAAR JAHRE MA ZUM MC DOOF UND WENN DANN GIBTS CHICKeN MC NUGGETS UND POMMES MEHR NICH ICH ACHTE WORAUF ICH ESSE GENAUSO WIE VIELLE FREUNDE ODER FAMILIE DA KOMMT GARANTIERT NIX AUS MTH AUFN TELLER, ich kenn das video und einige andre wo ich nur noch heulend vorm pc saß und ich bin ein mensch denn eigentlich nix zum heulen bringt.
es ist eben auch immer eine frage des geldes ein harzt4 emüfänger scheißt drauf woher des fleisch stammt hauptsache billig und das geht halt nur massentierhaltung also müsste er mehr geld bekommen um sich vernünftiges kaufen zu können dann müsste die mth eben abgeschafft werden etc.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Ist doch gut, reg dich nicht so auf Ich hatte nach deinem Beitrag das Gefühl du würdest nicht wissen was da so abgeht. Wenn du das Video kennst und darauf achtest hast du auf jeden Fall meinen Respekt, da es den meisten total egal ist. Und da spielt das Geld nicht unbedingt eine Rolle.


----------



## Bucklew (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



nyso schrieb:


> Peta soll militant sein? Sorry, da meinst du See Shepard.


Nö, Peta. Aber stimmt, die wirklich verboten Sachen wie Einbrüche & Co finanzieren sie nur und lassen sie andere Organisationen machen. Machts aber auch nciht besser meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Wenn man mit solchen Einbrüchen Tieren helfen kann habe ich nichts dagegen! (Gut das ich Spender bin)


----------



## Sash (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

glaub zu see shepard gehört auch richard dean anderson, oder besser bekannt als general jack o'neill.
und ja, die ist militant. hab nix dagegen, das gegen solche menschen mit goa'uld einstellung mit waffengewalt vorgegangen wird.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Du hast nichts dagegen das gegen wen vorgegangen wird? Ist nämlich nicht wirklich ersichtlich aus deinem Beitrag.


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

mm ja war ja auch nich bös gemeint, wir ham scho die gleichen ansichten ausser das du halt das n tick extremer mit nix fleisch essen machst, nun ja ich finde es sehr gut das solche aktionen gemacht werden das es denn tieren dann vielleicht an tick besser geht


----------



## Sash (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

anders gesagt, wenn ich zb in polen oder so wär, und mit ansehen würde wie ein geldgeiler züchter seine tiere zu tode quält, ich zufällig ein gewehr in der hand hab....


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Ich habs so mit den extremen Sagen zumindest alle die mich kennen
Ich kann es einfach nicht ertragen, wenn jemand davon profitiert das schwächere leiden müssen. Ich stelle mich immer auf die Seite der Schwächeren, keine Ahnung wieso. Ob jetzt kleine Kinder ein noch kleineres Kind ärgern oder ob es um die gesamte Massentierhaltung geht ist mir da recht schnuppe^^

Edit: Sash, genau meine Meinung!!!^^ Ich glaub da bin ich auch zu extrem. Als mir meine Frau mal erzählt hat wie ein bekannter von ihr(Türke) ein Schaf aus Tradition getötet hat(also Messer an die Kehle und ausbluten lassen) wollte ich zu dem hin und das gleiche am liebsten mit ihm machen. Und mich stört dabei nicht das er Türke ist, immerhin bin ich ja mit einer Ausländerin verheiratet, sondern das er aus "Tradition" mordet! Denn das ist nichts anderes als Mord!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Leute:
Seit ein bißchen vorsichtig, wie ihr eure Meinungen zu mehr-oder-minder extremen Dingen äußert. Einiges hier ist hart an der Kante zu Mordaufrufen und die werden, gleich mit welcher Begründung, nicht geduldet. (nicht im Forum. und nicht im Rechtsstaat)

Inbesondere beim Thema Schächten (das hier sicherlich zu gehört), muss man auch noch auf religiöse Aspekte rücksicht nehmen.




Fabian schrieb:


> Es ist mir einfach ein Rätsel wie ein Mensch so kaltblütig sein kann und sowas einem anderen Lebewesen antun kann.



Für einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Menschheit (darunter auch z.B. weite Teile unserer Gesetzgebung) sind Tiere Dinge und mit Dingen kann man allesmögliche machen.



ole88 schrieb:


> horch hier in unserem umkreis gibts sowas wie mastrinder nich und ich kann bei jedem bauern in stall gehen und seh die viecher auf der weide, ich weiß net woher du sowas wie mastrinder kennst aber bei uns gibts sowas nicht und die rinder werden gut gehalten sonst würd ich auch nich so a fleisch kaufen



Da musst du in ner sehr seltenen Ecke geben, wenn es bei euch gar keine Mast gibt. Aber für eine Diskussion über Tierhaltung allgemein sind solche Ecken leider deutlich zu selten, um eine große Rolle zu spielen. 



> und glaub mir man schmeckt den unterschied zwischen mastrinder filet und artgerecht gehalten filet



Hmm Rind ess ich allgemein zu selten, um den Unterschied zu beurteilen.
Aber beim Schwein lohnt sich eine artgerechte Haltung schon allein wegen dem Wassergehalt.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke, je intelligenter das Tier, desto mehr leidet es in Gefangenschaft. Insofern würde ich mich eher um Menschenaffen in Zoos, Delphine in Seaworld oder meinetwegen Hunde und Katzen im Großstadtdschungel sorgen.



Domestizierte Tiere (inklusive der meisten Hunderassen) mögen zwar recht eindeutig blöder sein, als manch anderes Tier, aber so blöd, dass sie die Bedingungen der Massentierhaltung erträglich finden wohl kaum.
Abgesehen davon würde ich mich sehr schwer damit tun, die Intelligenz auch nur einer anderen Person, geschweige denn Art, zu beurteilen.


> Wilde Rinder und Schweine mussten ja teilweise schon rückgezüchtet werden, weil sie total ausgerottet waren. Mit dem Lebensraum verschwinden eben auch die ursprünglichen Tiere und werden ersetzt durch domestizierte Varianten.



Wildschweine sind noch lange nicht vom aussterben bedroht, die fühlen sich ja mitlerweile auch in der Stadt wohl 

Der Auerochse dagegen ist schon seit dem 17. Jhd. ausgestorben.
Mit ausnahme der Wildkatze und einer Wildschafrasse (nicht aber des Mufflons als solchem) sind afaik keine Stammformen der "klassischen" Haustiere vom Aussterben bedroht.
Dafür aber mitlerweile eine ganze Reihe älterer domestizierter Rassen - und natürlich tausende von Wildtierarten, die nie zum Nutztier wurden.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nur leider ist Peta genausowenig glaubwürdig, wie eine Vereinigung der Milchbauern oder der Fleischerfachbetriebe. Die tendieren eben nur in die andere Richtung und sind noch dabei militant. Denen traue ich es auch 100%ig zu diese ganzen Videos zu fälschen. Klingt hart, aber ist nunmal so.



Hmm - so wie die drauf sind, glaube ich nicht, dass sie absichtlich Tiere quälen würden.
Aber fanatisch genug, um nicht so wirklich genau drauf zu achten, aus welchem Land und welcher Rechtssprechung bestimmte Quälereien stammen, dass ist sicherlich nicht auszuschließen.



nyso schrieb:


> Peta soll militant sein? Sorry, da meinst du See Shepard. Und Peta hat schon gewaltige Erfolge im Tierschutz erreicht, während es diesen ganzen Fleischervereinigungen nur um den Profit geht.



Also wenn man militant nicht gerade mit "gefährdet Menschenleben" gleich setzt, dann dürfte PETA jede Anforderung erfüllen, die auch von Sea Sheppard erfüllt wird.
(und dieser eine Unterschied dürfte letztlich auch nur darin liegen, dass PETA nunmal keinen Bauernhof samt Bewohner versenken kann.)
Darüber hinaus ist PETA natürlich einfach deutlich größer und hat auch Aktionen, die sich direkt und zivil an die Öffenlichkeit wenden.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Ob nun mit religiösem Vorwand oder nicht, Schächten ist Mord. Oder dürfen wir einfach so nach Jerusalem ziehen und dort sämtliche Einwohner kaltblütig ermorden, weil es im Christentum ja schon Tradition hat? Das ist in meinen Augen bloß ein billiger Vorwand um Tierquälerei zu betreiben. Und unter dem Vorwand der Religionsfreiheit, der freien Meinungsäußerung oder auch des Schutzes unserer Kinder(Zensursula) lassen sich hier recht einfach Dinge legalisieren fürchte ich.
Und selbst wenn PETA als militant angesehen wird, na und^^ Ich bin auch militant Zumindest glauben das alle die mich persönlich kennen von mir Und ganz nebenbei habe ich schon genug Menschen zu einer bewussteren und tierfreudlicheren Ernährung "angestubst", nur weil ich ihnen die simplen Fakten genannt habe^^ Diese Fakten reichen den meisten Leuten. Nur weil sie keine Ahnung haben können sie jeden Tag tote Tiere in sich hinein stopfen. Aber Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, auch wenn man Fleischessen leider nicht bestrafen kann^^

Und wenn Sea Shepard japanische Walfangschiffe in Seenot bringt freu ich mich wie verrückt! Die sollen mit ihren Schiffen in ihren Gewässern bleiben und nicht mit der wohl dümmsten Ausrede seit Jahrhunderten Wale schlachten! Da fällt mir ein, ist Sea Sheppard eigentlich auch eine Spendenorganisation? Wenn ja gibts Geld für die^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Auerochse dagegen ist schon seit dem 17. Jhd. ausgestorben.


Och, naja ..... unser Städtchen hat derzeit vor lauter Langeweile (schon blöd, kaum hat man den Stadt-Haushalts in die schwarzen Zahlen gebracht scheinen die im Rathaus nichts mehr zu tun zu haben ^^) nix weiter zu tun als zu versuchen die in unserem Auen-Naturschutzgebiet "irgendwie" rück-zu-züchten, Heckrinder heißen sie in dem Zustand (Wikipedia hilft) 

Die schon recht ansehnlichen Resultate kann man morgens beim Joggen begutachten, wo die alle immer unter dem selben Baum nahe dem Weg noch am dösen sind ... lustig, gibt aber einem irgendwie ein schönes Gefühl, der gesamte Nord/-Osten unseres Städtchen ist von ehemals überall heimischen Tieren bevölkert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Inbesondere beim Thema Schächten (das hier sicherlich zu gehört), muss man auch noch auf religiöse Aspekte rücksicht nehmen.


Nö, die Gesetze bzw das Wohl der Lebewesen hat über der Religion zu stehen, Punkt.
Mich stößts jedesmal übel auf, wenn Religion als Ausrede genutzt wird, um bestehende Regeln zu verstoßen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Domestizierte Tiere (inklusive der meisten Hunderassen) mögen zwar recht eindeutig blöder sein, als manch anderes Tier, aber so blöd, dass sie die Bedingungen der Massentierhaltung erträglich finden wohl kaum.
> Abgesehen davon würde ich mich sehr schwer damit tun, die Intelligenz auch nur einer anderen Person, geschweige denn Art, zu beurteilen.


Ist doch ganz einfach:
Ist das Tier in der Lage, selbst Entscheidungen zu treffen?

Bei der Kuh ist das eindeutig der Fall, schau mal in die Schweiz, wo die Kühe selbst entscheiden können, wann sie gemolken werden.
Da wird die Milch auch direkt vertrieben, heißt dann Melk-o-Mat...

Das ist übrigens auch ein unding, dass die Milchbauern gezwungen werden, die Milch an die Molkereien zu verkaufen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn man militant nicht gerade mit "gefährdet Menschenleben" gleich setzt, dann dürfte PETA jede Anforderung erfüllen, die auch von Sea Sheppard erfüllt wird.
> (und dieser eine Unterschied dürfte letztlich auch nur darin liegen, dass PETA nunmal keinen Bauernhof samt Bewohner versenken kann.)
> Darüber hinaus ist PETA natürlich einfach deutlich größer und hat auch Aktionen, die sich direkt und zivil an die Öffenlichkeit wenden.


Ja und warum macht man nicht einfach irgendwas, das auch was bringt, statt irgend einen Unsinn, der nur 'ne Schlagzeile bringt??


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Falls es euch interessiert, könnt ihr hier ja mitmachen. Da geht es darum, dass deutsche Rinder nach Libyen transportiert werden und dort geschächtet werden. Den Transport zahlt dann übrigens der Steuerzahler....
peta.de :: Aktiv Werden


----------



## Bucklew (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn man mit solchen Einbrüchen Tieren helfen kann habe ich nichts dagegen! (Gut das ich Spender bin)


Du spendest also für Menschen, die Tiere umbringen? Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie Peta auf der einen Seite gegen Tierquälerei vorgibt zu sein und gleichzeitig Tiere einschläfern lässt. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Manche Tiere kann man nur noch einschläfern. Wir haben auch schon einige sehr verletzte Tiere zum Tierarzt gebracht, wo sie nur noch erlöst, also eingeschläfert werden konnten...


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> Ist das Tier in der Lage, selbst Entscheidungen zu treffen?


Kann man natürlich als Kriterium nehmen, allerdings können auch Ratten Knöpfe drücken und somit Entscheidungen herbeiführen.
Ich hatte an etwas mehr gedacht, z.b. ist das tier sich seiner selbst bewusst? Weiß die Kuh, wo sie sich befindet, kann sie zwischen einer wiese und dem Stall unterschieden, außert sie Gefühle?
Bei Orcas, Delphinen, Schimpansen etc. sind ja z.B. Fälle von Depression bekannt oder anderen psychischen Krankheiten. Das sind natürlich auch keine Nutztiere. eine Milchkuh ist ja quasi darauf angwiesen, dass ein Mensch oder eine Maschine sie abmelkt, bei wilden Rindern wäre es etwas anderes.


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

Du sprichst Rindern Gefühle ab? Guck mal einer Stallkuh in die Augen und guck mal einer Wiesenkuh in die Augen. Du wirst sehen, die eine ist glücklich, die andere nicht.
Und natürlich sind Tiere in der Lage, eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen. In der Mastwirtschaft lässt man ihnen keine eigenen Entscheidungen mehr, aber sie können.


----------



## Fabian (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



> eine Milchkuh ist ja quasi darauf angwiesen, dass ein Mensch oder eine Maschine sie abmelkt



Das übernehmen im normalfall die Kälber


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*

hm eigentlich wohn ich nich in ner soo seltenen ecke also oberfranken halt und weiß nich hier im umkreis von sag ich mal 100km wüsst ich nicht wo es ein mth gibt, ja beim schwein auch ka ich ess nur vom rind und wenn schwein dann überhaupt im gmischten hackfleisch.

ja etz sagst du noch man soll ka milch trinken oder wie muss ich das verstehn?


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



nyso schrieb:


> Du sprichst Rindern Gefühle ab? Guck mal einer Stallkuh in die Augen und guck mal einer Wiesenkuh in die Augen. Du wirst sehen, die eine ist glücklich, die andere nicht.


Spreche ich nicht, ich habe nur gesagt dass intelligentere Tiere, die sich ihrer Lage noch mehr bewusst sind, da noch mehr darunter leiden.
Vielleicht ist das bei uns in Bayern auch anders, aber ich kenne jetzt auch keine Stallkühe, die noch nie grüne Wiesen und Tageslicht erblickt haben. auch die Großbetriebe haben Weidegründe für die Tiere.
Kann natürlich sein, dass das nicht überall so ist, da hast du sicher recht.  



Fabian schrieb:


> Das übernehmen im Normalfall die Kälber


Aber eine Milchkuh gibt ja immer Milch, mit oder ohne Kalb. Es ist sogar so, dass man die Milch einer Kuh mit Kalb nicht verkaufen kann, weil das eine andere Milch ist als normal, eben speziell für das Kalb.
Kann ja von der Natur nicht so vorgesehen sein, dass eine Milchkuh, die nicht abgemolken wird, Schmerzen hat und womöglich eine Euterentzündung bekommt. Da steckt doch sicher jahrelange Zucht dahinter, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



nyso schrieb:


> Und wenn Sea Shepard japanische Walfangschiffe in Seenot bringt freu ich mich wie verrückt! Die sollen mit ihren Schiffen in ihren Gewässern bleiben und nicht mit der wohl dümmsten Ausrede seit Jahrhunderten Wale schlachten! Da fällt mir ein, ist Sea Sheppard eigentlich auch eine Spendenorganisation? Wenn ja gibts Geld für die^^



staatlich finanziert sind sie jedenfalls nicht 
(und wenn man sie mal richtig schreibt -  - findet man sogar die website )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

*AW: Tierhaltung, -transport und -quälerei. Und Pelze*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, die Gesetze bzw das Wohl der Lebewesen hat über der Religion zu stehen, Punkt.
> Mich stößts jedesmal übel auf, wenn Religion als Ausrede genutzt wird, um bestehende Regeln zu verstoßen.



Da stimm ich dir durchaus zu, aber als Moderator weise ich lieber gleich daraufhin, dass das nicht alle Regeln außer Kraft setzt.
Ich hab mehrfach beobachtet, wie Ablehnung von Handlungen Einiger sehr, sehr schnell zu Mordaufrufen gegen alle Personen mit gleicher Religion geführt haben.

Zur Zeit steht das Wohl des Lebewesens aber noch nicht mal über dem Wohl des Geldes...
(z.B. gibts im Tierschutzrecht ne Altersklausel, dank der es erlaubt ist, junge Ferkel ohne Betäubung zu kastrieren und Legehennen den Schnabel zu kürzen... - Grund: Mit Tierarzt wärs zu teuer)



> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> Ist das Tier in der Lage, selbst Entscheidungen zu treffen?



Hier gings um besonders intelligente und empfindsame Tiere.
"Entscheidungen treffen" kann und muss alles, was sich bewegt bis runter zum Einzeller.
Die Frage ist, aber welcher Komplexitätsgrenze ein Mensch das als schützenswerte Eigenschaft ansieht. Klare Kriterien gibts da aus biologischer Sicht eigentlich nicht und die subjektive Einstufung der Menschen hängt auch in erster Linie davon ab, wieviel sie sich mit dem Tier beschäftigen - je mehr, desto intelligenter ist es. Das geht ja soweit, dass Leute auf der einen Seiten ihren überzüchteten, degenerierten Köter als supertolles Tier darstellen, dem man am besten einen antiautoritären Lebensstil ermöglichen soll, aber auf der anderen Seite sofort dafür sind, einen ""gefährlichen"" Wolf abzuknallen...

Immerhin kann, abgeleitet von Affen, Delphinen und Menschen eine Regel für hochintelligen ableiten: Wenn es vergewaltigt und aus Spaß tötet, dann gilt es als "hochintelligent".


----------

